#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  آخرین ورژن ESET Smart Security 4.2.71.2 & NOD32 Antivirus 4.2.71.2

## nekooee

*ESET Smart Security 4.2.71.2 & NOD32 Antivirus 4.2.71.2-KrG*







آخرین ورژن آنتی ویروس و اینترنت سکیوریتی nod32 رو می تونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید






دارای محتوای پنهان



اطلاعات شرکت سازنده:
*INFORMATION* 

P2P group KrG just released the latest version of well-known  virusscanner NOD32 and ESET Smart Security.. both fully patched. Enjoy! 

Description: ESET Smart Security 4 integrates powerful antimalware  scanner, a two-way firewall and intelligent antispam to effectively  eliminate all types of security threats. Internet threats are evolving  quickly. Trust an antivirus solution that anticipates and adapts to  online criminals who employ constantly changing tactics to steal your  private information. ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4 is the most effective  protection available today to defend against a vastly increasing number  of Internet and email threats. 

ESET Smart Security Key Features : 

Take advantage of these powerful Smart Security 4 features and create your own digital safe-zone. 
ThreatSense Scanning Engine Realtime protection against a full range of web-based attacks and other threats. 
Personal Firewall Protects your communication channels and data from  unauthorized breaches. Firewall profiles keep you safe as you move among  the home network, public Wi-Fi or the office. 
Antispam Module A smart, self-learning ****** keeps inboxes free from unsolicited email, an oft-used conduit for malware. 
Removable Media Security Keeps out threats from entering through exchangeable media including CDs and USB devices. 
Anti-Stealth Technology Detects and removes all dangerous rootkits that can hide in your computer. 
Energy-Saving Laptop Mode Saves power by postponing energy-intensive operations when systems are running on battery power. 
ESET SysInspector Provides powerful diagnostic capabilities for your operating system. 
ESET SysRescue Allows to create a rescue CD or USB drive. 



ESET NOD32 Antivirus Key Features : 

Using our advanced ThreatSense smart-scanning technology, ESET  proactively protects you from new attacks. ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4  detects and disables both known and unknown viruses, trojans, worms,  adware, spyware, rootkits, and other Internet threats as well as those  that might be present on flash drives, CDs, and DVDs, so you can feel  safe on the Internet. 
ThreatSenseÃ¯ Scanning Engine Real-time protection against a full range of attacks. 
Antispyware Protect yourself from malicious programs trying to track your online activities. 
Removable Media Security Ensure that all files stored on USBs and CDs,  especially those launched automatically, don't pose a threat. 
Anti-Stealth Technology Block others from gaining control of your computer by detecting and removing rootkits. 
SysInspector and SysRescue Simplify system diagnostics and emergency recovery with innovative integrated tools.

----------

*58mohsen*,*930*,*a k*,*alipalang*,*amiric*,*darya_3482*,*DARYA_3696*,*golstan*,*hasti1*,*jvc1*,*khoshbin*,*kidamen*,*mdpisfir*,*mehdi_m*,*mehrdadk*,*mhmmdboy*,*moghaleb1*,*moo*,*NICHICON*,*pedram*,*sala*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*sia126*,*sovietiran*,*tohidfilm*,*جمشيدا*,*سحراب*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## 930

با سلام خدمت جناب نیکویی .آیا برای دانلود کردن این نرم افزار باید کار خاصی انجام داد چون دانلود نمی شود وآلارم میاید.مرسی

----------

*amiric*,*nekooee*,*pedram*,*Service Manual*,*sovietiran*

----------


## nekooee

نه دوست عزیز کار خاصی نباید انجام بدید. مثل بقیه آپلود سنترها فقط باید بر روی دانلود رایگان کلیک کنید.

متاسفانه این برنامه ها دائما ورژن جدید میدن بیرون و اگر بخوایم همه رو روی هاست آپلود کنیم فضا کم میاریم و حجم زیادی میگیرن من مجبورم از آپلودسنترها براتون لینک بدم. ولی این رو چون شما نمیتونید دانلود کنید من براتون با لینک مستقیم با قابلیت ادامه دانلود و ریزم قرار میدمکه بتونید راحت دانلود کنید ولی تا یک هفته بیشتر لینک فعال نیست ....
موفق باشید





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*amiiinn*,*amiric*,*asarr*,*darya_3482*,*DARYA_3696*,*gadraj*,*jvc1*,*khoshbin*,*mehrdadk*,*mhmmdboy*,*moghaleb1*,*NICHICON*,*pedram*,*Service Manual*,*sia126*,*TAMIN*,*yousef12*,*جمشيدا*,*سحراب*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------

